# Need Exterminator



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys the ladies that clean my home told me I have a bug problem. They found something called a carpet beetle that they said was bad, and I have small moths around. I think they are based in the pantry, maybe getting into the food. I see some inch worm looking things in there too. I was wondering if anyone knew an exterminator that would fix the problem and not jack me up on the price or try to sell me a protection planI don't need. I'd like to hire them ASAP if I can find someone good. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ccg2814 (Aug 22, 2009)

Not sure if I am too late, but *Morgans Pest Control* is excellent. He just treated my parents house for termites. He was very professional and did excellent work for a reasonable price. Give him a call. (850) 474-0500


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

